# Gentle Leader Soft Cap



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried this? It's basically a sock for the face, LOL. It says the dog can see through it, but it's enough to reduce visual in put for nervous dogs.

I am wondering if all else fails, whether this is an option for taking Leah in the car. We have done walking along the highway and she becomes very alert and turns towards the cars as if she would like to chase them, but there is no barking. However, in the car, she will attack the windows and carry on hysterically. It is difficult to correct her when there is just me driving.

I am trying to desensitize her to cars, partly in my own car and part with the walks down the highway. A trainer wondered if it was anxiety/stress, and that may be what is fueling it, but when she's activated it just goes way overboard.

I had thought about buying a pair of the Doggles with smoke lenses to reduce visual input. But I"m wondering if this is a better choice. I found some on ebay for just under $19 but the seller charges $10 shipping to Canada which is a crock for mailing a sock!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had to google that one. I've never seen one before but by the description it sounds like it was designed for exactly what Leah is going through. When I googled Amazon has them for $13.99  Certainly wouldn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just a random thought Betty...
I believe that material used in the Premier Calming Caps is the same material they use in children's Halloween costumes....(again, I dont know for certain..)

Any chance that a local fabric shop might have the same material in stock???
Of course, then it would require making the cap....


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I considered that Mary. The problem is, we have no fabric shop in town anymore. I'm not even sure what you would call it. Do you know? I'm sure I could fashion something even by hand although I'm not a sewer.

I"m familiar with fabric/foam that you can see through. I once made the mistake of serving as the A&W Root Bear in an ice show, with the little ones I had been teaching. The suit is made for someone about 5'10". I'm 5'3". The light brown in the face is foam that you can see through surprisingly well. But that blasted orange sweater weighs about 35 lbs.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh...bother! I found this site that gives measurements for the fit.

http://store.landofpuregold.com/p-cap.htm

The problem is, Leah has a narrow head that is long. She is only about 6 1/2 inches for width, and 3x3" for the muzzle, but 8 inches for the length from back of the ears down her nose. Medium would likley be too big, since on the muzzle its says minimum 4 x 4 inches. and she's way under that.

From the look of it, do you suppose I could sew a tuck in the sides to narrow it? I don't think I can do much about the fit at the end of it, because that is elastic.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That is a good site for measurements!!
Yes I bet you could make a dart to narrow the muzzle...if need be...

The A&W RootBear!! Too cute!
I can barely skate in a straight line....nevermind wearing a 35 pound bear head on my noggin!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, it was a hoot Mary. The funn part was, that we did it under spotlights. The "plot" of the number was that the little kids were mice, and they had this giant mousetrap. The show was built around a theatre setting, and they were to pull the trap over, and put the manager's foot in it, then the lights cut out. Well, I was skating backwards to the exit which was in between two runways lined with light bulbs when the lights went out. My skates hit the runway and I sat down on the bulbs. Thank heavens the fur is thick. But I had to crawl through the exit because I couldn't get back on my feet!

Good news! I just called the Gentle Leader people and they say that is a spandex material that stretches. They are recommending the small size, but to be sure, she's gone off to her stockroom to find one and stretch and measure it. Leah's problem is that length from the back of the ear, to an inch below the eye.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you thought about homeopathy treatment - Quinn is travel sick (not the same, I know), but i am currently trying a herbal remedy and it is working. It might be worth a try, perhaps use it in conjunction with the gentle leader cap. Good Luck


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I carry them. I think I get them directly from Premier for like $12 or something. It would fit in a small manilla envelope. If you want, you can get one for me at my cost plus shipping.

-Stephanie


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I do have Rescue Remedy paste, which is used sometimes with cats that are nervous. You rub a little inside the ear and it absorbs quickly. Works very well too. I just don't think this is the kind of situation that it will help, athough I will try it if all else fails.

Her car stimulation seems to have something to do with the movement. Maybe they seem more threatening from inside my car, because she doesn't offer to bark when walking along the highway, but she's obviously keyed up when they pass.

I just ordered the small calming cap from kvvet.com. Not only did they have free shipping, but I have this url where you can go to find coupons for online stores, http://www.retailmenot.com/ Just enter their url and it will give you codes if there are any available. I got $5 off my order, so it was a very good buy. Which means I order some other stuff too, LOL.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh poop quiz, I already ordered it. How do you find they work?


----------

